# Scrimshaw Ivory Pens



## GoodTurns (Mar 20, 2013)

Last year, at one of my shows, I was introduced to an incredibly talented scrimshander.  Even more surprising than her work is the fact that we live 15 minutes from each other!  I had seen several very nice examples of scrimshawed pens, all made by folks outside of the US, where I cannot send natural ivory materials.  We traded ideas and worked out some details and came up with these three as the first batch.  

You can see more of Jane's work at - Home.  Her work is even more amazing in person!

All elephant ivory is certified antique ivory, purchased from museum stocks.  Mammoth ivory is not subject to restrictions.

First up, Elephant on Elephant.

Second is a 17th century Dutch Whaler on a Mammoth Ivory panel inset in Irish Bog Oak, on a Jr Emperor.

Third is my prize (and if it never sells, I'm OK with that!), Chinese Dragon on Mammoth, modified Statesman with custom finials, top scrimshawed with the Chinese character for "Dragon".

My ace salesman (and son), took the pictures for me.

Since taking the pictures, we have added polished 18K JoWo nibs to both of the fountains

Hope you like them, 
Jon


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 20, 2013)

wow. the Dutch whaler ship and bog oak are a beautiful match. has an antique look to it. i've been wanting to find somebody to do some minor scrimshaw work for me, give my compliments to the artist.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 20, 2013)

They are all amazing.  I am in agreement about that the whaler, it's a real looker.

 One of these days I am gonna realize that you are ahead of the curve on cool pen ideas.  Your pens always make me drool on my keyboard and think now why didn't I think of that.

Phil


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful works of art.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 20, 2013)

Very Impressive!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 20, 2013)

Outstanding!! My two boys would flip out over that dragon pen!


----------



## Sataro (Mar 20, 2013)

Fantastic looking pens! That whaler/bog combo really caught my eye. But then I saw your dragon & can easily realize it's your favorite. Your artist doing the scrimshaw is very talented!!!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice Jon.

Lin.


----------



## George417 (Mar 20, 2013)

Love the Dragon.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 20, 2013)

Those are gorgeous!!!!

Have you discussed using faux ivory (acrylic) instead of real ivory with her?


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Mar 20, 2013)

I really like the Whaler/Bog Oak pen. The bog oak isn't too dark to overwhelm the scrimshaw work.


----------



## peterborough66 (Mar 20, 2013)

Amazing work, very nice


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Mar 20, 2013)

After looking at her other work I just wondered about the antlers from the Giant Irish Elk, which, oddly enough wasn't an elk only a deer. Full antlers from these amazing creatures are fetching crazy money. I'd love to see something similar to this scrimshawed onto a piece of antler from the same animal. 





A google search through up this particular piece. Fossil Antlers - Fossil Shack

BTW: Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm drooling over the dragon.  I could soooo see that being in my collection 

Beautiful pens.


----------



## jbswearingen (Mar 20, 2013)

I've held these pens.  They are stunning.  The pictures really *don't* do them justice.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 20, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> ... you are ahead of the curve on cool pen ideas.



Ideas, I got...execution, sometimes!  These all came out well above expectations



randyrls said:


> Have you discussed using faux ivory (acrylic) instead of real ivory with her?



We talked about it, she prefers not to work in anything other than natural materials  (I thought I had some stuff in my shop...she has a variety of tusks, old billiard balls, antlers, a narwhale tusk/tooth....amazing stuff).  There are others working with the alternatives, and doing very nice work, so mine will only be naturals in order to set them apart.



keithkarl2007 said:


> I really like the Whaler/Bog Oak pen. The bog oak isn't too dark to overwhelm the scrimshaw work.



I have made and sold several mechanically engraved pens using this combo,  the black and white with graining and the idea of everything being thousands of years old really makes an interesting story and presentation.


ManyThanks for the kind words!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 20, 2013)

Jon. there are many who do good good work , there are a few that combine that with execution, and fewer still those that know what to do with their Ideas after executing them, your in a very small class of the aforementioned.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 20, 2013)

These are real beauties Jon - Bring some to the MAPG for us to gawk at up close.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 20, 2013)

Those are really special !!

I don't think you should have used a Sierra though. It deserves better. 

Is 'Elephant on Elephant' just a typo?


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 20, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Those are really special !!
> 
> I don't think you should have used a Sierra though. It deserves better.
> 
> Is 'Elephant on Elephant' just a typo?



An elephant on elephant ivory.  Had a small "leftover" from a previous commission...just enough (and I did use the "good" sierra!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 20, 2013)

Duh !! I should have figured that!!  Hard day today and mind is numb.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 20, 2013)

WOW!!!!

Jim Smith


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome pens Jon!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow that is art! Nicely done..


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 20, 2013)

A great marriage of beautiful penmanship and fantastic art.  WOW!!!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 20, 2013)

I think your pens deserve a new "Yowza!!!" button. Love the elephant! Love the dragon!! Crazy mad about the ship!!! I remember, way back when, people thought a $1200 pen was a myth. You're making that mark look foolish. Nice, nice work.


----------



## booney0717 (Mar 20, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## markgum (Mar 20, 2013)

amazing work.


----------



## Tom T (Mar 20, 2013)

So good. Amazing wow and wow.  They look fabulous.  Incredible.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice work. Those pens are absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 20, 2013)

Excellent work Jon. I've always been intrigued by scrimshaw artwork. These pens are super nice.


----------



## avbill (Mar 21, 2013)

these are show stoppers!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 21, 2013)

Fantastic pens Jon! the dragon is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markgum (Mar 21, 2013)

Did you use any type of polish/finish on the scrimshaw?


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 21, 2013)

Jon...WOW...looks very nice
The detail in the scrimshaw almost looks like a decal​ 
VERY, VERY, VERY
*NICE*​.


----------



## snyiper (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow is about all I can say, those are beutiful pens very well done!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 21, 2013)

markgum said:


> Did you use any type of polish/finish on the scrimshaw?



This was one of the points Jane and I discussed.  A quick spray with a wipe on poly is an option, but we decided to keep them natural.  They can be "refreshed" with fresh ink if need be down the road.  I did not want any "shiny" on the pens, so did not want to take the risk of not completely masking the non-scrimshawed areas, particularly the ship (the bog oak is simply sanded and polished, no top finish).


----------



## B Wo (Mar 21, 2013)

These pens are jaw-droppingly gorgeous. Cool materials to work with, and the scrimshaw is excellent. 

Also, did not know that someone who practiced scrimshaw was a "scrimshander."  

Fun to look at, and educational, haha.


----------



## juteck (Mar 22, 2013)

GoodTurns said:


> This was one of the points Jane and I discussed.  A quick spray with a wipe on poly is an option, but we decided to keep them natural.  They can be "refreshed" with fresh ink if need be down the road.  I did not want any "shiny" on the pens, so did not want to take the risk of not completely masking the non-scrimshawed areas, particularly the ship (the bog oak is simply sanded and polished, no top finish).



All of these are excellent!    I'd have a hard time picking my own favorite, but I think the dragon would be in the lead for me!  I'd love to see a view that shows the top button too!

Will the ivory ever dry out?   A colleague of mine has a set of presentation ivory gun grips, and he was given instructions to keep them oiled periodically to avoid drying out.  I've never worked with ivory, so I don't know the answer either.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 22, 2013)

juteck said:


> ... I'd love to see a view that shows the top button too!
> 
> Will the ivory ever dry out?



your wish....

Not sure on the drying, I will have to ask her about it!


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 25, 2013)

They are incredibly gorgeous pens. Like the use of ivory. That dragon is awesome. Excellent work on them.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 21, 2013)

Outstanding!  Thanks for Showing!


----------



## Bill Sampson (Apr 21, 2013)

John,
I will echo what Bruce Robbins said. Bring some of these to the MAPG for everyone to see. This would be a great demo for another year!!
Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------

